
Raspbian, I love you, but you're fat - wspnut
https://andrewvaughan.io/raspbian-i-love-you-but-youre-fat/
======
Zekio
If you think Raspbian is fat, I would recommend
[http://dietpi.com/](http://dietpi.com/) also comes with a great installer

~~~
wspnut
I haven't heard of this! Definitely worth looking into.

